# John M's Charlie



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2017)

This is Charlie, fearless guardian of the back door, the tug rope and endless plush chew toys! If you want an anchor for a tug of war team, he is your man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome companion.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2017)

He's a sweet boy too. You're doing a fine job with him John. He looks terrific for his age. I love those big ears and the sweet nonchalance 
of his eyes while being photographed. Where's Piggy?????


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2017)

Ah, there's my little buddy! I was at my Mom's the other day for dinner. Of course, I always take Charlie too and about halfway through our visit, my Mom said that Charlie must also think his name is "Mr. Puppy". Apparently, I call him that more often than I call him "Charlie"! LOL!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 7, 2017)

What a sweet face!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

He looks kind & thoughtful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Great looking dog!
What breed is he?

I wish I had a big yard for dogs and chickens and ducks....and plants. sigh~


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2017)

He's a Border Collie crossed with a Standard Collie (Rough Collie). He's VERY smart and VERY loyal.......and he's VERY spoiled! 

Here's a photo I took the other day.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks!

Wow~ He has great mix of the two! Mostly Border Collie color except for the facial color patterns, and the long narrow face of Collie.

Collie was my dream dog I never got to have.
It was featured on a phone commercial where Collie picks up a phone and brings it to its owner. The whole setting is a up scale rich apartment. 
Then, there was this foreign TV series with Collie dog among main figures.
I think the whole country fell in love with Collie.

It turned out it was a rare and very expensive breed at the time in my country, not to mention a very big sized dog.

I saw Collie only once in the city here. What a sight! 

Now, I don't know anything about Collie actually, other than that I love the appearance of it.

Border Collie is probably the smartest breed out there, right? with good temperament.


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wow~ He has great mix of the two! Mostly Border Collie color except for the facial color patterns, and the long narrow face of Collie.
> *Right. His face is not as extreme as a Rough Collie; but, it's still pretty pointy! It makes it easier for him to reach my head on my pillow and poke me in the face with his cold, wet nose in the morning when he wants me to get up and let him out! *
> ...


..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 12, 2017)

When I was a kid, we had Korean Jindo (very smart and beautiful) and German Shepherd. My grandpa liked dogs. Some reason, he only kept them for very short time. It was very sad how one day they were sold away. 
German Shepherd was not properly trained and had biting issues. We had to pay for damage done to our neighbors so that might have been the reason for that one, but Jindo was naturally problem free. Probably he had a great offer. Oh, well...

Well, I live in a city apartment now and will do so for very long, so unfortunately, no Collies for me. 

I see some big dog breeds in the city and I feel bad for them. They need yard to run around everyday. 
I remember this super fat Malamute. I think it is just too hot half the year here for them and apparently, for that particular dog, it didn't get enough exercise. lol
Ok, I don't want to get into the dog problems in the city here. lol

Does he sleep in your room??


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> When I was a kid, we had Korean Jindo (very smart and beautiful) and German Shepherd. My grandpa liked dogs. Some reason, he only kept them for very short time. It was very sad how one day they were sold away.
> German Shepherd was not properly trained and had biting issues. We had to pay for damage done to our neighbors so that might have been the reason for that one, but Jindo was naturally problem free. Probably he had a great offer. Oh, well... *Oh, that's sad. It must've been very upsetting for you.*
> 
> Well, I live in a city apartment now and will do so for very long, so unfortunately, no Collies for me. *Yeah, a Collie needs room to run a lot. They're not an apartment dog.*
> ...


..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like a great companion dog you have there.
Oh, man, so jealous on many accounts! 

I was sort of glad that the German Shepherd was gone. I was scared of him. Too big and aggressive. 
We had both dogs as puppies. He sure was a cutie as a puppy, though.

Jindo is very gentle and smart, so I was very sad about him gone. 
When I opened the gate in the morning, he would run outside far away from our house, find a place to poop, then return. We never taught him to do this. 
Everytime I see Shiba Inu on the street, I am reminded of Jindo.


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay....it's kinda weird that we're talking about dog poop; but, it does seem that the smart ones just naturally know you don't want that around the house! Charlie does the same and I never taught him. He has a long rope that is attached to a pully which runs on a long, steel aircraft cable (about 120 feet long), between the house and the barn. I never let Charlie roam free, unsupervised. He would not run away; but, he might still get tempted to go near the road if a person walks by, or a person walking a dog, or even sometimes people go by on horseback. I don't want Charlie running out to the road to greet them. Anyway, I put him on his line as soon as I get up in the morning and he goes to the far end of the yard to do his business. Then, he runs back and asks to come in....'cause of course, there might be a piece of toast (or whatever I'm having), waiting for him!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, poop is part of life. 

Yes, Jindo did the same. If I'm not up early enough, the dog was already barking and scratching the gate. 

The German Shepherd was a completely different story. He would just poop everywhere around him. ew~ My mom hated that because she's the one who had to go around and pick them all up. lol
He also hated showers. My mom struggled with that as well. lol


----------

